# Borneo Monster



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/090219-borneo-monster.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Photoshop make the world a more interesting place.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Even I, the gullible one, am skeptical about those photos.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I am a skeptic about these types of things and the first two pictures are obvious fakes but the photo of the hideous beast in the third photo is pretty convincing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> I am a skeptic about these types of things and the first two pictures are obvious fakes but the photo of the hideous beast in the third photo is pretty convincing.


ARRGGGHHH!! It's the evil Chrome Dome Beast!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

But... but... they HAVE to be real! They were all taken by the same photographer... some man named Mr. Unknown!


----------

